# Sorority? I wonder. . .



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a female betta all by herself in a 20 gallon except for 3 Kuhli Loaches. I was wondering about what fish might be good to put with her. Someone mentioned a sorority. I'd love to do that. I'm just afraid they won't all get along. I don't have anything to put any "naughty" ones in but a one gallon cube or a 7 gallon Sterilite container. Does Petsmart normally take bettas back if they don't work out? Do they give you a refund or store credit? If so, I might give it a try.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

I believe that PetSmart has 14 day refund thing. Also I know that Petco has an adoption tank. You don't get anything for the fish but if you have no other choice... 
I love my sorority tank and with the exception of one overlay aggressive female (who I think might actually be a juvi male, seeing as her fins are stating to grow out obnoxiously.) I have had no problems.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about returning them, I would add one at a time, this way you can spot the problems immediately and know which fish is starting it. Bettas have personalities all their own, and while I'd like to say that the females arent as aggressive as the males there is always the chance.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The main issue with sororities is that it can be a loaded gun.One day everyone is perfect then the next you find a dead or dying girlie and fin parts everywhere,just because someone was in a bad mood and the others would go away lol.

It is possible to do one,but you have alot of prep work before hand.You will need a lot of hides,more than the number of females,and alot of plants.You want it so cluttered with alot of areas broken up.This is so they can each claim a spot and also get out of eye sight if need be.then you need to get the fish.Pay very close attention to the aggression of each.You will have to place them in one at a time,every ten minutes,from the most docile to the most aggressive.This is to ensure the more easy goers find a spot for themselves first.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds too risky, and I would absolutely die if another female attacked this sweet little girl that I have now. To find her dismembered would be horrible to say the least, after all she's gone through already. I think I'll just get a couple ghost shrimp. It just seems like a waste of so much space to have just her and the Kuhli loaches in there.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would just get your betta her own tank. In general I find that bettas are to aggressive, granted some do just fine in a community tank.

I would get some more buddies for your loaches though if I am not mistaken they like to be in groups of 6+.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought 4 loaches originally, but one was dead the next morning. Hence, why I only have three. Would have gotten a few more, but I didn't know if I'd be able to keep them alive. So far, so good with these remaining three. Now I'm thinking maybe some guppies. I can't imagine her being aggressive with fancy guppies, and I doubt a guppy could do serious damage to her (or could they?)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

guppies are flashy with bright colors (especially fancy) which she may see as a threat so I would advise against it. Long flowing fins and bright colors on fish are a no no as tankmates with any betta.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Quite a lot of people have done well keeping Neon Tetras with a Betta.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have kept tetras with them before and rasboras too.Both can be nice colors but subdued enough that she wont be threatened by them.Also a school looks nice with a betta swimming with it,which mine enjoyed,lol.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

For some reason, I don't care for the small fish such as danios, platys, neons, etc. They are too nervous and shy for my liking. So I guess she will have to be happy with her Mystery snail, Kuhli loaches and the 4 Otos I got today!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

All my rasboras which are a smaller fish are very active and come up to see me if they are interested. Most schooling fish aren't shy, but get spooked when they hear loud noises or the tank area is shaken.

Also if you are basing your observations on the fish in a lfs or lps be aware most are probably stressed from being shipped to the store so most fish will be sort of skiddish for a bit in those tanks.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

In a 20 gallon you might be able to have one of the smaller pleco species with her.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd love to get a Pit Bull Pleco, but have yet to find one. They only get to 3-4," I think it was.


----------

